# Factory Drives for Premimere and Roamio lines



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'd like to know the information on the factory stock hard drives for the Premiere and Roamio lines. Part number, model number.

My year old Premiere 4 I have a Western Digital WD50000AVDS drive, my near 5 year old Premiere has a Western Digital WD3200AVVS drive, and my other year old Premiere has a Seagate Pipeline HD.2 ST3500414CS drive. I got this info from kickstart 54 and going under S.M.A.R.T. test show status. 

Remember, need the model of the TiVo and the full model number of the drive and must be the stock drive please. I want this thread to be a reference database listing all the different stock hard drives for the Premiere and Roamio (and future product) lines.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Drives in my Premieres, were all WD AV-GP.
Tcd746320 : WD3200AVVS
Tcd748000 (XL): WD10EURS
Tcd758250 (XL4): WD20EURS
They were made in 2011 according to WD.

Base Roaomio, from memory had some
Seagate Pipeline 500GB


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Tcd748000: Wd10eurs
Tcd840300: Wd30eurs

Ymmv.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

Launch Day Premiere XL (TCD748000): WD10EVVS


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I have also seen several Premiere 4's with a Seagate Pipeline HD.2 ST3500414CS drive.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Roamio Basic TCD846500

Came with a Seagate Pipeline HD.2 ST3500414CS drive

It's one of those slimline or "quarter-height" 3.5" drives.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

JWhites said:


> I have also seen several Premiere 4's with a Seagate Pipeline HD.2 ST3500414CS drive.


I believe my various TiVos contained the following original drives:

TiVo HD TCD652160 original WD WD1600AVBS-63SVA0 08-Aug-2007
TiVo Premiere TCD746320 original WD WD3200AVVS-63L2B0 18-Aug-2010
TiVo Roamio TCD846500 original Seagate ST3500414CS Date code 14015

I neglected to label the Seagate drive, but I'm pretty sure it came from the Roamio.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Excellent findings everyone! Keep up the good work :up:


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

TCD846510 (Roamio OTA) has the same drive:
Seagate ST3500414CS
Date Code 14396


----------

